# Isle Of Skye



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Heading off to Skye in August. Anybody know of anywhere I can get a good coffee? We'll be a couple of miles from Portree.

thanks.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Only good coffee place was Cafe sia just as you come onto the island from the bridge, Twas about 25 miles from Portree but was worth the round trip every day.

Once I find the address I will post it up for you.

Oh and Skye is stunning, enjoy


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Spooks said:


> Only good coffee place was Cafe sia just as you come onto the island from the bridge, Twas about 25 miles from Portree but was worth the round trip every day.
> 
> Once I find the address I will post it up for you.
> 
> Oh and Skye is stunning, enjoy


Cheers Spooks. Much appreciated. Needless to say I will be taking my Aeropress & little coffee grinder!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Address is Ford Road, Broadford, Isle of Skye, IV49 9AB.

They roast their own beans IIRC, quite a dark roast but as I say very nice and was the only place that took any care in making coffee that we found.

I'm sure there will be others.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Spooks said:


> Address is Ford Road, Broadford, Isle of Skye, IV49 9AB.
> 
> They roast their own beans IIRC, quite a dark roast but as I say very nice and was the only place that took any care in making coffee that we found.
> 
> I'm sure there will be others.


Brilliant, many thanks Spooks. We'll be doing plenty of driving around, so I'll make sure we call in at least once.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Jez I was up in Skye last weekend and stayed in broadford, 2 mins walk from Café sia, got there Friday night so was closed, didn't open till 9.30 on Sat...after waiting was quite disappointed with the coffee...very bitter, it'd have been a sink shot if I made it at home, but maybe more to do with the person that pulled the shot as they had some nice gear, also roast their own beans. Closed on Sundays also.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi Jez I was up in Skye last weekend and stayed in broadford, 2 mins walk from Café sia, got there Friday night so was closed, didn't open till 9.30 on Sat...after waiting was quite disappointed with the coffee...very bitter, it'd have been a sink shot if I made it at home, but maybe more to do with the person that pulled the shot as they had some nice gear, also roast their own beans. Closed on Sundays also.


thanks is for that GC. Looks like it may be "pot luck" on Skye a bit then! Or just make my own & stare at the views!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh enjoy the aeropress and the views.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Take something for midges


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

The 50mph horizontal rain will likely keep the midges away


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

When I used to go to Skye on holiday everything but everything was closed on Sunday....except church. Pre-bridge days, of course.....



GCGlasgow said:


> Hi Jez I was up in Skye last weekend and stayed in broadford, 2 mins walk from Café sia, got there Friday night so was closed, didn't open till 9.30 on Sat...after waiting was quite disappointed with the coffee...very bitter, it'd have been a sink shot if I made it at home, but maybe more to do with the person that pulled the shot as they had some nice gear, also roast their own beans. Closed on Sundays also.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I remember being up there when they took away the toll for the bridge and the paper showed the last person to pay and how happy he looked.. Although not as happy as the bloke behind him who was the first to go for free









Is the snake place still open? It's next door to a café - I went years ago and had a tour round where you get to handle a snake at the end.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh the snake place is still open....but not on a Sunday.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Keep Sunday special.......brilliant


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Sunday is for coffee & papers........or is the paper shop shut on Sunday's?

looking forward to trying Cafe Sia though!

http://www.cafesia.co.uk


----------

